# Rifled slugs



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

About how many times can a hull be reloaded with the sabots, bullets and a roll crimp?

 Al


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

IMO it's nor worth the trouble to change over the press reload slugs of any type.That said generally when cases have seen their days the mouth will start to tear or the crimp wont take as it should.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*"when cases have seen their days the mouth will start to tear or the crimp wont take as it should."*

So about how many times is that?

Why does the press have to be changed over? Maybe the powder bushing but I see no reaso to change a press just to fill a case with powder.

 Al


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I load slugs. The only thing I had to change on the press was the ammount of powder put in it. I just do a regular star crimp. I do not remember if it is 6 or 8 points. I probably get something like 6 reloads from them. When they crack and are not very good any more I toss them or let them lay when hunting.

In 1990, Chuck Norris founded the non-profit organization "Kick Drugs Out of America". If the organization's name were "Roundhouse Kick Drugs out of America", there wouldn't be any drugs in the Western Hemisphere. Anywhere.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be loading for a rifled bAarrel and useing a roll crimp attachment on my drill press.

 Al


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the MEC Sizemaster.It came with all the parts to change over to roll crimp for slugs and to switch from 2 3/4"-3" in both 6 and 8 folds.I guess it would be easy enough to change over but I've got it adjusted just right for 2 3/4.I get perfect crimps every time so I'd rather not mess with it.Besides almost all the places I regularly hunt allow rifle so I rarely need slugs anyway.Until reading Peoples post I'd never heard of using the star crimp with slugs.None of my reloading manuals have data for doing so.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Bernie P. said:


> I use the MEC Sizemaster.It came with all the parts to change over to roll crimp for slugs and to switch from 2 3/4"-3" in both 6 and 8 folds.I guess it would be easy enough to change over but I've got it adjusted just right for 2 3/4.I get perfect crimps every time so I'd rather not mess with it.Besides almost all the places I regularly hunt allow rifle so I rarely need slugs anyway.Until reading Peoples post I'd never heard of using the star crimp with slugs.None of my reloading manuals have data for doing so.


Lee makes a sabot slug that loads into a regular 12 ga wad that is star crimped.


----------

